# Coopers Creek Adult/Child Hunt...Anyone going?



## Wetzel (Oct 4, 2012)

Anyone planning to hunt the Coopers Creek WMA Adult/Child hunt that starts tomorrow?  I'll be there with my son starting tomorrow morning...  Anyone else going?


----------

